# MS Asian King about to leave Bremerhaven, going to Pt Hueneme



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

*MS Asian King has left Bremerhaven 9/23, arrived Pt Hueneme 10/20*

dropped off my car on sunday 9/18 in frankfurt. car is already at bremerhaven and booked on the MS Asian King and scheduled for arrival in Port Heuneme, CA on 10/19!

i know i need some work done at the VDC (performance exhaust) but i'm thinking i might just see my car first week of november! :thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

few more details for this trip:

Vessel: ASIAN KING
Country: PANAMA
IMO Number: 9203291
Callsign: 3FYS8
Voyage: CD138-ASK

sounds like it's departing on 9/24/2011.

i thought W&W only served the east coast?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Man...you were lucky...I hope my cars can be with you on the same ship...I drop off on 20th in MUC...probably not...


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

My 650, dropped in Munich on 9-14 is also on this boat.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

the track & trace page is bit broken, here's the direct link:

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

put your VIN into the cargo ID.

my latest status is:

LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 23-09-2011 13:25:28 1 :thumbup:


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> the track & trace page is bit broken, here's the direct link:
> 
> https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
> 
> ...


Man, guess my two EDs miss this boat...it said no record found 

Is it departing today?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

sorry prost  

here's the schedule, city, arrival, departure:


DERINCE	TURKEY	29/08/2011	29/08/2011
LEGHORN/LIVORNO	ITALY	05/09/2011	05/09/2011
BREMERHAVEN	GERMANY	23/09/2011	24/09/2011
ZEEBRUGGE	BELGIUM	24/09/2011	26/09/2011
SOUTHAMPTON	UNITED KINGDOM	28/09/2011	28/09/2011
MANZANILLO	PANAMA	10/10/2011	10/10/2011
PORT HUENEME, CA	U.S.A.	19/10/2011	19/10/2011
TACOMA, WA	U.S.A.	23/10/2011	23/10/2011


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Do u know what is the next ship to west coast?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

here ya go:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6342219

according to the wiki another shipping line is also used, NYK? not sure about that one. either way, i recommend emailing the frankfurt dropoff point and asking them on which ship your car is booked, that's what i did and they gave me the info the next day. i'd be surprised if yours is not on the asian king also.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> here ya go:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=6342219
> 
> according to the wiki another shipping line is also used, NYK? not sure about that one. either way, i recommend emailing the frankfurt dropoff point and asking them on which ship your car is booked, that's what i did and they gave me the info the next day. i'd be surprised if yours is not on the asian king also.


I guess I miss it because my drop off is from Munich...


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nefilim said:


> i thought W&W only served the east coast?


Our car was on the _Faust_, a WWL ship.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Well...loginout just email me and saying that both of my ED Bimmers were in the NYK Line GUARDIAN LEADER schedule to depart BREMERHAVEN on 9/28 and schedule to arrive Port Hueneme on 10/26. That is sooner then what I expected...only 4 days after you :thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

very nice! here's to a safe trip for both vessels!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> very nice! here's to a safe trip for both vessels!


:thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

asian king is now out of range according to marinetraffic.com, it's doing the atlantic crossing (yesterday it was northwest of france/spain). expect it to out of range until it hits the US east coast in two weeks.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> asian king is now out of range according to marinetraffic.com, it's doing the atlantic crossing (yesterday it was northwest of france/spain). expect it to out of range until it hits the US east coast in two weeks.


Nice...mine is still at the port according to the site...which is suppose to be departed on the 28th...weird :dunno:


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

Asian king back in range. Very close San Juan on it's way to the Panama canal !! Can't wait for my e90 Msport Performance Edition (MPE)


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

awesome thanks for the update! i've been keeping an eye on marinetraffic.com and it's still out of range there  do see an update from yesterday on sailwx.info, cruising through the caribbean


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

So...two sites for tracking?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

ya, although sailwx.info is very delayed (still showing oct 7). marinetraffic.com usually shows less than an hour delay but only works when the ship is near the coast.

should keep an eye here, maybe we can spot the asian king going through 

http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html?cam=MirafloresHi


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

The 650 and Z4 were both from Crevier in OC. I've given up trying to guess when ED cars will be released; in this case our Z4 took 17 days and the 650 took 7.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> The 650 and Z4 were both from Crevier in OC. I've given up trying to guess when ED cars will be released; in this case our Z4 took 17 days and the 650 took 7.


so, did u pickup both cars today? did they fix the mirror? pictures?


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

I checked with my dealer and they said the target date for my 535GT off the Asian King is 10/31, we'll see if that proves true. That's in Northern Cal.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

innerloop said:


> I checked with my dealer and they said the target date for my 535GT off the Asian King is 10/31, we'll see if that proves true. That's in Northern Cal.


nice! who is your local dealer? did you need to have any work done at the port?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

the work at the VPC on my car has been completed and the car has been released to the trucking company! :thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

drove by the dealer on the way to work in the morning, the waggoneers truck was out there like every other friday, just missed it. think i saw one yesterday too, hopefully they are more regular than once a week


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> the work at the VPC on my car has been completed and the car has been released to the trucking company! :thumbup:


Wow...that is fast...call your CA and find out...now...I have 6 more days to go...hopefully  I checked that there is no cargo ship a day before my ship and there is none 2 days after it dock...hopefully it will be another fast one :thumbup:

Enjoy your M3...but please don't drive at 150mph in bay area :rofl:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

Prost said:


> Wow...that is fast...call your CA and find out...now...I have 6 more days to go...hopefully  I checked that there is no cargo ship a day before my ship and there is none 2 days after it dock...hopefully it will be another fast one :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your M3...but please don't drive at 150mph in bay area :rofl:


hahah! seems like just the other day we were driving 150mph and around the Ring!

my CA is out today but i reckon i can take delivery by wednesday :thumbup: can't wait to hear my exhaust


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

Nefilim said:


> nice! who is your local dealer? did you need to have any work done at the port?


Sonnen in Marin. No work needed in the port as far as I know.


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

It's here!!!! Arrived at the dealer this morning. They told me tuesday so i made plans for the weekend. It will be ready for pick up tonight or tomorrow. I'm going to pick her up on Monday:banana::banana::banana::beerchug:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

We picked up our Z4 and the 650 this morning! The cars were available yesterday, but we were both tired after a tough week and wanted to inspect the cars in good sunlight. The wing mirror on the 650 was repaired perfectly; I think the VDC installed a new one as there isn't a mark on it and there is no evidence of a re-spray.

Pics to follow - 

Next ED in exactly one month - 11/29/11 - a 750i M-Sport :thumbup:

Dick


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

funrevn said:


> It's here!!!! Arrived at the dealer this morning. They told me tuesday so i made plans for the weekend. It will be ready for pick up tonight or tomorrow. I'm going to pick her up on Monday:banana::banana::banana::beerchug:


Congrats! Just in time to show it off at the VDC Tour!


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

SD 335is said:


> Congrats! Just in time to show it off at the VDC Tour!


The question for us is which one to bring - see you there Tom!

Dick


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

dkreidel said:


> The question for us is which one to bring - see you there Tom!
> 
> Dick


Yeah, yeah, tough life and tough choices! Looking forward to meeting you and seeing whichever of your fine BMWs that you bring!


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

Glad I'll be driving to the tour with my new car rather than having to go looking for my new car on the tour....


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

funrevn said:


> Glad I'll be driving to the tour with my new car rather than having to go looking for my new car on the tour....


That will be the case for me..6 days behind you guys


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

dkreidel said:


> We picked up our Z4 and the 650 this morning! The cars were available yesterday, but we were both tired after a tough week and wanted to inspect the cars in good sunlight. The wing mirror on the 650 was repaired perfectly; I think the VDC installed a new one as there isn't a mark on it and there is no evidence of a re-spray.
> 
> Pics to follow -
> 
> ...


Congrats! Glad to hear about the mirror, sounds like they did a fine job :thumbup:

CA told me today my car arrives on Monday, hopefully pick up Tuesday or no later than Wednesday!

Three EDs in two months? :bigpimp: very jealous


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

Prost said:


> That will be the case for me..6 days behind you guys


That would be cool If you actually spot your car. Especially if it's boarding a truck on its way to your dealer:thumbup:


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

funrevn said:


> That would be cool If you actually spot your car. Especially if it's boarding a truck on its way to your dealer:thumbup:


I don't mind if they arrived earlier then the visit and I can use it for "homecoming"


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

Still no car at my dealer, despite dealers estimate of 10/31. Oh well, hopefully not too far away. Anyone else take delivery of Asian King-transported ED cars yet?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

i pass by the dealer every morning on the way to work, i saw the trucks out front so i stopped in and took a look. couldn't find my car, the truck drivers confirmed that they did not have any white M3s. did see a very nice valencia orange 1M being offloaded tho  

harassed my CA this morning at 9:30, he sent me a screenshot, "released to carrier 10/28", "delivered from VPC 10/31 12:08pm". odd? he remains certain it will arrive today. i've resigned myself to seeing it tomorrow...


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

I just drove off the lot.:thumbup:

Will post pics when I get home


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

funrevn said:


> I just drove off the lot.:thumbup:
> 
> Will post pics when I get home


congrats!! looking forward to the pics


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Good for you guys...my CA said that one of my ED should be at dealer on Wed or Thursday  Still waiting for the other one :thumbup:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

awesome speeder! which one are you getting first? 

i'm hoping today is the day!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> awesome speeder! which one are you getting first?
> 
> i'm hoping today is the day!


I think the 535i first...even with the minor paint chip from the back bumper that need to be repair compare to the Z4...which had no damage at all :dunno: Maybe the custom just want to hold the Z4 longer for more open top fun :rofl:


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

For some reason the Z4's have been held up longer at the Port lately - ours arrived at Hueneme on 10/10 but was realeased to trucking the same day as the 650 that was on the Asian King :dunno:


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

still nothing today, bit strange as it's been released to waggoners last friday already and was set for arrival yesterday according to the dealer tracking. probably time to give waggoners a call tomorrow.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

just spoke too soon, was over this morning ... no trucks. CA just sent me a little video clip of performance exhaust... and then panning up, revealing my ED plate  yea baby! :thumbup:


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool - hope that truck is stopping up in San Rafael next. As of this morning the dealer doesn't have it, but said if it shows up by 6pm, they can still deliver today.


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

redelivered!!!










and safely at home...










blog to be updated later


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> redelivered!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:beerchug:

Z4 still at custom according to CA and the 535 is already at VDC...finger cross!


----------



## funrevn (Nov 22, 2006)

*Blue Water Metallic Msport with PE*

Finally got a minute for a few Pics. Blue Water Metallic 335i sedan Msport PE

Nice upgrade with the Performance Edition Software. Just not sure about the black Performance grills with my color. For now I modded the stock chrome and the Performance black grills and created IS grills !! (chrome on the front of each slat with a black bezel)

Nefilim The M3 looks great. Post a sound clip of the exhaust after it breaks in. Im sure its going sound awesome echoing off the buildings downtown!!


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

Still no sign of my 535GT off the Asian King. Dealer is stingy with info and I have been unable to track the car myself. Latest word is just that "Dispatch" is "still waiting for the car to be released to them". Not sure who is holding the car exactly. Customs? VDC? 

Anyway, I guess some cars got through a lot faster than others!


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

funrevn said:


> Finally got a minute for a few Pics. Blue Water Metallic 335i sedan Msport PE
> 
> Nice upgrade with the Performance Edition Software. Just not sure about the black Performance grills with my color. For now I modded the stock chrome and the Performance black grills and created IS grills !! (chrome on the front of each slat with a black bezel)
> 
> Nefilim The M3 looks great. Post a sound clip of the exhaust after it breaks in. Im sure its going sound awesome echoing off the buildings downtown!!


looks great, love the colour!!

exhaust sounds great! been doing a few late night tunnel blasts here in san fran... i'll record one soon


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

innerloop said:


> Still no sign of my 535GT off the Asian King. Dealer is stingy with info and I have been unable to track the car myself. Latest word is just that "Dispatch" is "still waiting for the car to be released to them". Not sure who is holding the car exactly. Customs? VDC?
> 
> Anyway, I guess some cars got through a lot faster than others!


email BMW ED, they can advise you exactly where you car is if it has not been released to trucking. otherwise i believe you can pretend to be a BMW employee and phone up waggoners (transfer to oxnard branch) and give them your VIN.

hopefully it comes today! btw, takes about 3 to 4 hours for the PDI if everything goes well (they have to request some idrive/nav code from germany for your car and sometimes this can take some time).


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Nefilim said:


> email BMW ED, they can advise you exactly where you car is if it has not been released to trucking. otherwise i believe you can pretend to be a BMW employee and phone up waggoners (transfer to oxnard branch) and give them your VIN.
> 
> hopefully it comes today! btw, takes about 3 to 4 hours for the PDI if everything goes well (they have to request some idrive/nav code from germany for your car and sometimes this can take some time).


How long is your M3 stay in VDC? Both of my ED were at VDC at the moment (Z4 FINALLY arrive there today according to CA and has no damage...he said may be at dealer on Mon/Tues)...and the 535 was there for almost a week...finger cross


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

Prost said:


> How long is your M3 stay in VDC? Both of my ED were at VDC at the moment (Z4 FINALLY arrive there today according to CA and has no damage...he said may be at dealer on Mon/Tues)...and the 535 was there for almost a week...finger cross


check my signature


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

What's the correct email to contact BMW ED to get that info? Just give them my VIN?


----------



## innerloop (Jul 7, 2008)

Bad news - apparently my car was damaged in transit, somehow, and they said there is a dent on one of the doors that they are going to try to repair, or replace (2+ weeks wait). Obviously, that sucks. There was no damage when dropped off.

Since this is a leased car, I am essentially paying for a car that I cannot drive. What should BMW do in the way of compensation for this?


----------



## Nefilim (May 17, 2004)

sorry to hear! 

i believe for a leased car BMW pays the second month's payment? no such accommodations for us who finances


----------

